# Acoustic or Electric? and Other Questions



## Calculon (Mar 24, 2008)

Hello. I joined this forum in the hope of some helpful advice from the experts here. I want to learn to play the guitar, so I was wondering whether I should buy an acoustic or an electric to learn on initially? I want to have one of each eventually, but I don't know which is best to start playing on.

My second concern is my hand size. The distance from the tip of my middle finger to the point where my hand meets my wrist (standard hand measuring technique) is 18.8 cm. My index finger is 7.4 cm, my middle finger is 8.2 cm, my ring finger is 7.7 cm, and my pinky is 6.5 cm. These are on my left hand (fretting hand), by the way. As far as I know, I have fairly small hands. Does this put me at much of a disadvantage? Is there anything in particular I should look for when buying a guitar?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Don't worry about hand size. If you start out on acoustic try and find a guitar with strings that are easier to press down and aren't too far away from the fretboard. (action) Good luck.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

i tell my students (or their parents) that you should really buy what you want more. the thing is to bond with the instrument, they're like pets in some ways (some need more care and feeding than others)... if electric or acoustic doesn't seem to big a deal to you at first, then all things considered, i'd recommend starting on the acoustic, as you will build stronger fingers and callouses, and that's a good thing. acoustic is also marginally cheaper to start (don't need a practice amp). and you can take it to a campfire and let everyone beat on it, which is a nice thing, too...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Lots of good advice here. 
My thoughts?
It's important to enjoy playing the guitar you're learning on--so try both and see what you prefer. At the lower & mid level price range you can probably find a good acoustic for less than an electric--especially adding in an amp & a cable. But you say you want to eventually have both--so which you start with isn't as important as that you start & you do it with a guitar you enjoy playing. Ultimately it probably won't matter which, if you're going to go with both.


----------



## pkster8235 (Mar 31, 2008)

Calculon said:


> Hello. I joined this forum in the hope of some helpful advice from the experts here. I want to learn to play the guitar, so I was wondering whether I should buy an acoustic or an electric to learn on initially?


I would suggest an acoustic to start. They are harder to play, in my opinion, although there are different techniques for both acoustic and electric.. 

I started on acoustic and I am very thankful that I did. I've added 2 electrics to the collection over the years, also a classical and an electric acoustic.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Buy what you think you'll use more in the beginning. Want to play a lot of acoustic tunes? Get an acoustic. All about the overdriven riffage? Grab an electric. I like electric because... well... I like to make it scream. I can't possibly get discouraged with an electric guitar in my hand.


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

pkster8235 said:


> I would suggest an acoustic to start. They are harder to play, in my opinion, although there are different techniques for both acoustic and electric..
> 
> I started on acoustic and I am very thankful that I did. I've added 2 electrics to the collection over the years, also a classical and an electric acoustic.


I agree totally. Acoustic builds both stamina and technique. Someday , somewhere you will want to play an acoustic and if all you ever have known is electric...........well it will be alot tougher transition than from acoustic to electric.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

+1 on starting with an acoustic. As someone who began on an electric and only later became curious about the acoustic experience, it was initially pretty daunting to continually make that distinct transition... but in time it became easier.

The thing about acoustic playing was is that it encouraged me to listen more to what sounds I was making and to play more carefully so as not to flub stuff as much... in turn, when going back to an electric and its faster, more forgiving neck, I had benefitted from time spent with my acoustic. It also gave me an appreciation of the pleasures of playing each type and made me dig guitar all the more.

In the end however, it really depends on what kind of music you're yearning to do.


----------

